# 1/5 of mammals, birds, fish, amphibians and reptiles now threatened with extinction



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

> *World’s vertebrate species cracking*
> 
> Humans are rapidly breaking the backs of our fellow vertebrate species: One fifth of mammals, birds, fish, amphibians and reptiles now being threatened with extinction, a massive international report says.
> 
> ...


Source: World?s vertebrate species cracking - thestar.com





> *One fifth of vertebrates in the grip of an 'extinction crisis’*
> 
> The most comprehensive study ever carried out of animals with a backbone, or vertebrates, found that on average 50 species become more endangered each year. Insects, corals, aquatic creatures and plant species are also declining.
> 
> ...


source: One fifth of vertebrates in the grip of an 'extinction crisis’ - Telegraph


----------

